
Kite v2: $300 Open Hardware Android Smartphone - cvs268
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2070436562/kite/
======
cvs268

      * Snapdragon 450, Octa-core ARM Cortex A53 @ 1.8 GHz 
      * Adreno 506 GPU 
      * 2 GB RAM 
      * 16 GB on-board storage, microSD card slot for additional storage 
      * CAT 6 LTE/3G/2G, 2x nano SIM slots (dual-SIM dual standby) 
      * WiFi a/b/g/n/ac 
      * BT 4.2 LE 
      * Low power GPS engine 
      * USB 3.0 OTG port 
      * Fast charging support for LiPoly batteries
      * Integrated sensors - 9 axis eCompass, accelerometer & gyroscope
      * Support for two displays and two cameras.
    

More details at: [http://www.kiteboard.io/blog](http://www.kiteboard.io/blog)

